# Heartbroken



## SonnysMom (Dec 12, 2015)

I lost my love, Sonny (9.5 year old GSD), last week after a 2 month battle with Hemangiosarcoma. He had been doing beautifully in his recovery, but took a downturn about 2.5 weeks ago... had exercise intolerance, and then slowly lost his appetite/stopped eating, and couldn't really walk more than a few steps without needing to lay down his last few days. I didn't want to see him suffer anymore so I had to release him from this awful disease last Wednesday.

My heart is shattered. I miss him so much it feels like it physically hurts sometimes. He was my heart dog.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I think we all understand how empty you must feel after such a loss. Sorry you are going through a difficult time now.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

I know what's it like. No one wants to lose their beloved dog.

You acted compassionately on Sonny's behalf and you knew he loved you very much.

My condolences on your loss! Our first GSD will be always be the love of our life.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

It will take awhile before you stop feeling the pain. Our body actually goes through withdrawal, I am sure it does. 

My eyes still get damp when I remember the passing of my past fur buddies. Do your best to remember all the happy memories so you can smile through the tears.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  RIP Sonny.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I am so sorry, SonnyMom. I am sure that Sonny loved you so much and knew that you would take care of him even thru your heartbreak.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It does hurt physically......

So very sorry for your loss - hemangio is terrible and unfortunately so common - I think everyone I know has lost one to it....

The act of letting them go, ending their suffering and suffering ourselves is an ultimate act of how much we love them....

<<<hugs>>>>


Lee


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

My heart goes out to you. I am very sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. RIP Sonny.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry! RIP Sonny... 

I hope you can take a small comfort in knowing that many of us have gone through what you're going through. It's such an empty, raw, helpless feeling... I know it doesn't seem like it could ever get better. Just do one day at a time. Again, I'm very sorry...


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I too am very sorry to hear of your loss! That pain never goes away!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sonny. Its so hard to lose these beautiful fur babies . We lost our Daisy and Chevy to this theif. Its steals so many of our GSDs. Take care of yourself. Im sure Sonny is watching over you fromthe bridge.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss. I have to believe that we will see all of those we loved again one day or the pain would be unbearable. Until that day, hold your sweet boy in your heart and cherish the precious memories. Run free, Sonny.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## SonnysMom (Dec 12, 2015)

Thank you all for your sweet comments. It does help to know that I am not alone, although I wish none of us had to go through the heartbreak of losing our sweet babies - especially to Hemangiosarcoma.

This has been such a horrific time in my life that I am genuinely afraid to ever own another GSD. I just don't know if I can go through the pain of this again. Sonny was such an incredible dog that I know I will forever have a soft spot for the breed and would love to rescue a GSD one day but I am worried history will repeat itself.


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

Feeling for you, and I'm right behind with sorrow as I'm going through this. My GS is doing well after surgery, but it's a matter of time...


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Hemangio sucks. And it sneaks back up on you. Sorry your boy had to deal with this. It's nasty because there really is not much you can do - no cure, at most you just buy a few months.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You showed the greatest love for Sonny by not allowing him to suffer. It does hurt. When I suddenly lost my 10 year old GSD, I was in a fog for 3 days and couldn't think straight, until he came home in his urn so that we could say goodbye. And I physically ached from the pain. Allow yourself to grieve and rest when you can. Again, so sorry. You will get through this, I wish you peace.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I am so sorry. I pray that I have as much strength as you when it is my Sonny's time. 

May the memories you created together creates the bond that will heal your heart.


----------



## SonnysMom (Dec 12, 2015)

Thank you guys for your kind words. It has been just over a month since that awful day and my heart still aches for him every day. I would give anything to bury my nose into his fur and smell his sweet (and ever so slightly stinky) doggy smell, to sing to him as I prepare his dinner, to throw his ball across a field and watch him go flying after it... and a zillion other things that I miss about him all day, every day. I wonder if I will ever "get over" him - I know I will miss him forever.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

SonnysMom said:


> I wonder if I will ever "get over" him - I know I will miss him forever.



I miss all the ones that I've lost, and I've lost a lot of dogs over the years, but I don't think I'll ever get over losing Sage. 

I'm so sorry about Sonny.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

So terribly sorry for your loss...


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. You will move but your heart will always ache when you think and tell stories of your boy. You will also smile telling his stories and his stories will always continue on. It helped me to get another dog not as a replacement but a dog to love it does help heal the heart.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I want to express too how deeply sorry I am for your loss. This is especially hard as I lost my baby Gator just 5 days ago. The deep sunken feeling, spontaneous crying, the heavy weight through your whole body as you try to lift yourself up to carry on daily routines. This pain takes over every cell in your body. 

RIP beautiful Sonny

Death leaves a pain no one can heal,
But love holds a memory no one can steal


----------



## 5stargerman (Jan 5, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss...praying for you.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I am so sorry.


----------

